# blue turns to fawn and then ?



## Ganja63 (Jan 29, 2011)

my puppy that was born blue and now is fawn is now change colour again.in to what???
http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k611/Heidi_Berg/100_0675.jpg
http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k611/Heidi_Berg/100_0672.jpg
http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k611/Heidi_Berg/100_0676.jpg
its seems that he is beeing blue in his face(mask)and all that looks black is dark blue.
so what will his colour be?
anybody knows?
he is a wonderful dog.so cute and so good to all human and animal.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The dog looks buckskin to me .. where are you seeing blue?

This is a blue dog I use to own blue coat and blue nose










And here is a buckskin color dog which is what you have a fawn colored dog with a black mask


----------



## Ganja63 (Jan 29, 2011)

he was blue when he was born.but I love that colour that he has now.but he is getting darker again.I had others puppys before but they did not change colour.
http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums...93433648275_1007056746_31282289_4400925_a.jpg
http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums...25513290246_1007056746_31350115_3062189_a.jpg


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pup's change color's all the time genetically it can't go from a buckskin to a blue dog or blue fawn though if the pup was born a blue dog the color can change slightly over time by getting darker or lighter .. Those little pups you posted look like blue fawns. Can you post more pics of your pup in better lighting? Def looks like it has a black mask/nose which would mean it couldn't be a blue dog .. But it could very well be a blue fawn can't tell in the original lighting the dog should still have a have blue nose though fawn being the main color of the coat with a blue cast throughout the coat. Below is a blue fawn does this look like what your seeing?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

To me those puppies just look like they have sableing. When a dog gets bigger the black hairs throughout the coat can spread out more, and the dog can look almost fawn.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Amiee maybe you can see them better than me LOL those pics are so small the first ones def look like a buckskin on her first post fawn/black mask. But those little pups on the second post look like they could have some grey/blue tint I can't really see very well I hope they post some better pictures.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This is the one that stumped me LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah he is a smutty sable.Color changing isn't uncommon in sables. Some are born to look black until later in life or are light and then darken.

Sable is like a fawn with more shading.The way in which his shading is makes him the smutt.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are very tiny. It's probably just lighting that makes it "look" blue in the pics. They do look confusing when they are babies. I've seen a lot of puppies look like that. How the black is dispersed through the coat it sometimes makes them look blueish in different lighting. I'd just say sable with a black mask though.


----------



## Ganja63 (Jan 29, 2011)

thank for your help.he has a black nose so he is not blue fawn.I shall try to take some pictures of him outdoor to morrow so you can see his colour-


----------



## Ganja63 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sadie said:


> This is the one that stumped me LOL


that puppy is the puppy that I have been keeping.


----------



## Ganja63 (Jan 29, 2011)

aimee235 said:


> They are very tiny. It's probably just lighting that makes it "look" blue in the pics. They do look confusing when they are babies. I've seen a lot of puppies look like that. How the black is dispersed through the coat it sometimes makes them look blueish in different lighting. I'd just say sable with a black mask though.


Those two puppies has grown up without there mother so they almost die.She bite them and I had to find another dog who has puppy to so she could feed my two little ones.but that dog was not taking care of so my other 2 puppies die because they didnt get anything to eat.and I was shore that those 2 never gonne grow up because they had been without food for several day.I feed theme from 3 weeks old every two hour around the clock till they was 8 week.and now they are not tiny anymore.I had to put there mother to sleep for good when the puppies was 4 days because she bite my friend right in the face.that was the sadest thing I ever had to do.so the 2 puppies was very tiny when they was babies but now they have grown and is pretty normal sized.


----------



## Ganja63 (Jan 29, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Yeah he is a smutty sable.Color changing isn't uncommon in sables. Some are born to look black until later in life or are light and then darken.
> 
> Sable is like a fawn with more shading.The way in which his shading is makes him the smutt.


thank you.now I know a little bit more about his colour.


----------



## Ganja63 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Pup's change color's all the time genetically it can't go from a buckskin to a blue dog or blue fawn though if the pup was born a blue dog the color can change slightly over time by getting darker or lighter .. Those little pups you posted look like blue fawns. Can you post more pics of your pup in better lighting? Def looks like it has a black mask/nose which would mean it couldn't be a blue dog .. But it could very well be a blue fawn can't tell in the original lighting the dog should still have a have blue nose though fawn being the main color of the coat with a blue cast throughout the coat. Below is a blue fawn does this look like what your seeing?


no my pup doesnt look like that.so he is not a blue fawn.thanks for the help.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Your dog is buckskin with a black mask.

Sable/yellow dogs almost always have black hairs on their coat. Some have almost none, or few and most on the tail maybe a little on the face, back, ears. It varies some have more from tail to face ending in a widows peak. Heavily shaded dogs will have darker color covering their body from the tail, over the back and to the head. Looking like your pups did when they were young when they are adults, a lot of people call it smut in this breed. While their are adults that look like your young pups with many of them the shading fades over time, like it did with yours. If the dog has an Em allele then they will have a black mask. 

A dog which is dd (causes black to be blue) will have blue hairs, nose, eye times, ect. If they have a mask it would be blue. This is known as blue fawn. If they are heavily shaded its called blue smut.

A dog which is bb (causes black to be red-liver) will have the red hairs, nose, and mask of the have a mask. The heavily shaded dog would be red smut.

Your pups appear with a grayish cast as pups but were not actual blue dogs, this isn't uncommon at all. I've had seals who as infants looked blue, gray, silver but they get darker with age. Sometimes buckskins without much shading will also appears to have grayish colored hairs.

I had one pup, brindle who's stripes appeared blue but they are not a blue brindle. Their nose and other pigmentation is black. As they got older the stripped darker to the proper black. Though anyone unable to see the nose would have probably thought she was a blue brindle when she was real young.


----------



## Datscrou (11 mo ago)

Ganja63 said:


> my puppy that was born blue and now is fawn is now change colour again.in to what??? http://i1118.[URL='https://photobuc...ucket.com/albums/k611/Heidi_Berg/100_0675.jpg[/URL] http://i1118.[URL='https://photobuc...ucket.com/albums/k611/Heidi_Berg/100_0672.jpg[/URL] http://i1118.[URL='https://photobuc...ucket.com/albums/k611/Heidi_Berg/100_0676.jpg[/URL] its seems that he is beeing blue in his face(mask)and all that looks black is dark blue. so what will his colour be? anybody knows? he is a wonderful dog.so cute and so good to all human and animal.





Sadie said:


> Pup's change color's all the time genetically it can't go from a buckskin to a blue dog or blue fawn though if the pup was born a blue dog the color can change slightly over time by getting darker or lighter .. Those little pups you posted look like blue fawns. Can you post more pics of your pup in better lighting? Def looks like it has a black mask/nose which would mean it couldn't be a blue dog .. But it could very well be a blue fawn can't tell in the original lighting the dog should still have a have blue nose though fawn being the main color of the coat with a blue cast throughout the coat. Below is a blue fawn does this look like what your seeing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

